# TV LG mod: CP-20s10 chasis: MC83A problemas



## pepino464 (Abr 17, 2009)

este tv llego a mi taller con el vertical cerrado mido el voltaje de entrad en el ic y no esta presente despego dicho pin y aparece el voltaje lo que me hace suponer que el ic estaba malo le coloque uno nuevo y "pum" explotó de nuevo alguien que pueda guiarme que debo revisar al respecto el ic es el LA7833 gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2009)

¿Cambiaste todos los electrolíticos del vertical?

Fijate que no esté el yugo en corto.


----------



## pepino464 (Abr 18, 2009)

le he colocado los electroliticos nuevos mido el yugo y el vertical mide 16 ohm el horizontal 2.8 ohm como saber sis estos valores son los correctos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2009)

¿Hay díodos que no hayas medido? Fijate el díodo que desde el Flyback alimenta al vertical , si tiene fugas le mete alterna de 15Khz al integrado y lo mata. Cambialo.

El problema es si el yugo vertical tiene alguna espira en corto , para probar ponerle una resistencia en SERIE , se me ocurre tipo 10 ohms 10W o una lámpara tipo 15 W , fijate mas o menos la tensión con que está alimentado.

Otra que podés hacer es ponerle al lado otro televisor que puede ser hasta blanco y negro o algún monitor y le tiras los cables de tu vertical al yugo del otro , al que obviamente le desconectaste sus cables del vertical.

Y con los dos encendidos te fijas si "abre" la pantalla del otro , no vas a tener sincronismo , sólo te fijás si abre , si anda lo dejás un rato a ver si el integrado aguanta.

Cada tanto tocá el yugo que no se recaliente.

Suerte y contanos cómo va

saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 19, 2009)

¿Revisaste si los volt.de la fte.son los correctos?....corazon y motor de cualquier sist.elect.


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 12, 2014)

saludos, me llego un lg cine máster modelo CP20F60 chasis MC83A el cual esta en standby pero no arranca medí la oscilación de la fuente, ok cambie el regulador SE 110 quedo igual el hace para encender pero se pone en standby de nuevo vi que el flyback daba un poco de fuga ,lo cambie por uno nuevo, igual la falla. medí el b+ voltajes secundarios de la fuente todo ok al darle para arrancar los voltajes segundarios del flyback están presentes y da la alta tensión los del vertical ok dándome cuenta que el vertical (la 7833) tenia un corto interno entre el pin1 y el 2 lo cambie pero todo sigue igual revise el integrado de audio y los 18 v ok pero no arranca ni empujado
solicito orientación ,de antemano gracias
subo el diagrama para agilizar



el diagrama a ver si subio


----------



## dantonio (Ago 13, 2014)

Te sugiero leer este informe de reparación que NO me pertenece, pero entiendo 
podría ayudarte en esa reparación.
Saludos.


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 13, 2014)

el vertical estaba malo desde un principio y lo cambie aun asi no prendia y me recordé de un colega que me dijo que a esos teles había que sacarle la jungla limpiarla y volverla a montar, yo ya había hecho eso en ocasiones anteriores y me había funcionado pero se me olvido ayer lo hice con este y encendio de lo mas bien pero hoy me presenta la falla de que la imagen se le va y vuelve ,revisare soldaduras


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 20, 2014)

saque la jungla de video la limpie y la volvi a soldar y quedo solucionado


----------

